# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  حملة توزيع اسم منبر مريخاب اون  مسئولية كل عضو حان الان  الموعد

## محجوب الخير

*حان الان موعد حملة توزيع اسم منبر مريخاب اون لاين على كل لسان وكل ايد لابد من طبع اسم منبر مريجاب اون لاين وتوزيعه على الحضولا بشكل ان تصل الرساله لكل افراد المجتمع الذين لم يحضروا الاحتفال ولم يستطيعوا مشاهدة الاعلام وعلينا تقع هذه المسئوليه 
حان الان موعد العمل الدؤب وراجينا العمل الاكثر لكى نجعل المنبر قبلة لى كل الافراد 
                   هنا الشباب 
                              هنا منبر مريحاب اون لاين 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام سليم واقتراح رائع
اعتقد ان الاهتمام بدعوة اهل الصحافة دعاية مجانية للمنبر
*

----------

